# Kleiner AlpenCross-Bericht



## Mausoline (16. August 2011)

Da das Bilderzusammenstellen noch etwas dauert als kleinen Vorgeschmack ein kurzes Video von der Abfahrt vom Krimmler Tauern ins Ahrntal.

Viele viele Kehren, wenn man sich mal traut über die breiten Wasserrinnen zu fahren


----------



## Pfadfinderin (16. August 2011)

Des schaut ja schon mal nicht schlecht aus!  Und wie war´s raufzu? Arge Schinderei? Z.B. im Vergleich zur Schneebergscharte?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silvermoon (16. August 2011)

Sehr schön anzuschauen, wie sich der Pfad da runterschlängelt und der Biker diesem folgt  Bist du das oder dein Mann? Konnts von da oben nicht so genau sehen 
Also, ich freu mich schon auf mehr Bilder von eurem tollen Urlaub!


----------



## Mausoline (16. August 2011)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Des schaut ja schon mal nicht schlecht aus!  Und wie war´s raufzu? Arge Schinderei? Z.B. im Vergleich zur Schneebergscharte?



Schneebergscharte ist fast komplett tragen, dafür 500hm grad hoch. 
Krimmler Tauern sind ab Windbachalm 800hm schieben, da ists noch ewig lang recht flach (Strecke insgesamt viel länger) 

, aber so steinig, nicht fahrbar, viel zu anstrengend. Ab ungefähr der Hälfte für mich tragen, Große schieben auch ganz hoch. Insgesamt flacher, dafür von der Gerlosstraße bis hoch ins Tal sehr steile Rampen und bei uns ein anstrengender nasser Schotter. Das Tal hinten raus flach, wellig, aber gigantisch schön. Vom Pass oben weg steil, Weg aus aneinandergereihten Steinplatten und komplett bis unten alle paar Meter mit ca. 30-40cm breiten Wasserrinnen mit überstehenden Steinplatten versehen, da muss man sich erst überwinden drüberzufahren. Ein Jungspund ist oben gefahren, wir sind nach ca. 300hm runterschieben stückchenweise gefahren, ab Tauernalm komplett, und das waren noch fast 500hm superschöner Trail mit zig Kehren, ein Genuss...dafür wars ein langer 2.Tag mit Start am Wildkogelhaus um 8Uhr und Ankunft in Prettau um 19Uhr, knapp 65km, 1940hm hoch und 2425 runter.
Ach ja, hab mein Schatzi vorne draus fahren lassen und hab dafür von oben Fotos und Filmchen gemacht. Berghoch fahr und schieb ich sowieso hinterher


----------



## Mausoline (16. August 2011)

1. Tag 
Westendorf (Kitzbühl) über Stangenjoch zum Wildkogelhaus, ca. 41 km, 1760 hm hoch und 550hm runter 
Gestartet mit einer guten Wettervorhersage für die nächsten Tage. Auf flachem Radweg über Kirchberg, entlang der Aschauer Ache 

 ein gemütliches Einrollen bis Aschau. Von da in gemächlichem Anstieg über Kloalm zur Rettensteinalm 

 Von da ab

  nass, matschig auf Wiesenkarrenweg, später schiebend 

 
zum Stangenjoch 1713m 

 
Abwärts 

 über Baumgartenalm auf Schotterstraße und auf der anderen Seite auf noch nasser, mit vielen steilen Rampen (12-14% u.mehr)Schotterstraße 

 hochfahrend Richtung Wildkogel. Einkehr in netter GeislHochalm 

 Von da ab noch 200hm zur Wilkogelalm 

 und wieder 100hm bergab auf Schotterweg zum Wildkogelhaus. Erste Übernachtungsstation und Start zum Wildkogeltrail.

2.Tag
vom Wildkogelhaus über Krimmler-Tauern-Pass nach Prettau (Ahrntal)
Früher Start im dichten Nebel für eine lange Etappe. Am Haus beginnt der Trail, zuerst flacher und gut fahrbar 

 auch die Kehren

 

  Später im Wald 

 steiniger, wurzeliger, nasser und sandiger, 2 bis 3 kurze Passagen/Kehren für uns nicht fahrbar. Fast 1100hm Trail, dazwischen vielleicht 100hm Teerstraße und danach wieder Abzweig 

 zu einem sehr schmalen, sehr steilen Wiesentrail...
ein Traum mit dem Rocky, was ich da wohl mit dem HT runtergeschoben hätte 

Im Tal ab Neukirchen auf Teer/Schotterradweg nach Krimml,wenige  kurze steilere Abschnitte hoch bis Wasserfall-Wanderwegbeginn und 1-2km auf Gerlospasstraße bis Abzweig zum Krimmler Achental. Da gehts gleich richtig auf nassem Schotter mit ca. 16% hoch. Bei Kreuzung Wasserfallwanderweg ists kurzfristig flach 



 Hoffentlich langweile ich euch nicht mit dem langen Bericht, ist ja erst der Anfang und es ist nicht so einfach die besten Fotos auszusuchen. Ich möchte euch gerne die Stimmungen, Anstrengungen und Genüsse weitergeben und es euch schmackhaft machen, mal einen AX zu fahren. Auch wenn es immer sauanstrengend ist, freu ich mich schon auf die nächste Tour


----------



## scylla (17. August 2011)

kein bisschen langweilig! weiter so


----------



## murmel04 (17. August 2011)

MEHR BITTE!!!!


----------



## LittleBoomer (17. August 2011)

Auf der Hütte ca. 3/4 Stunde vorm Tauerhaus habe ich mal nen Sommer verbracht.....ach ja, seuftz, schön wars..


----------



## Mausoline (17. August 2011)

LittleBoomer schrieb:


> Auf der Hütte ca. 3/4 Stunde vorm Tauerhaus habe ich mal nen Sommer verbracht.....ach ja, seuftz, schön wars..



Warst du Sennerin


----------



## LaCarolina (17. August 2011)

Bitte bitte den ganzen Bericht mit Fotos so weiterposten. Dieses satte, nasse Grün ist ein Sahnetörtchen für meine Augen. Bei uns gibts zZt nur Hitze und Staub.


----------



## Mausoline (17. August 2011)

Bilder zum 2.Tag ab Krimmler Achental

auf der Talhöhe angekommen eröffnet sich ein wunderschönes Tal, hier Rückblick 

 
Richtung Tauernhaus und Pässe 

 
Nach Tauernhaus Abzweig zur Windbachalm, im Hintergrund das Tal zur Birnlücke 


Rückblick vor der Windbachalm 


Flache aber lange Schiebestrecke ab der Windbachalm bis zum Talschluß 


Es ist nicht steil, aber für Kurze schon mit einem ungünstigen Schiebehebel 


Ungefähr in Bildmitte ich  etwas hinterher, für mich zum Großteil schon Tragestrecke 


Krimmler Tauern Pass Ankunft ca. 17Uhr bei bestem Wetter 


Schiebestrecke nach dem Pass, ca. die ersten 200hm um einiges steiler 


Im Hintergrund Rötspitze, vor dem Kamm unten im Tal(nicht sichtbar) der Weg von der Birnlücke 


auch wenns flacher ist muss man sich trauen, stark verblockt mit den breiten Wasserrinnen 


Kehre an Kehre 


Ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (17. August 2011)

3. Tag
Prettau im Ahrntal rauf ins Hasental über Ochsenlenke aufs Klammljoch ins Patschertal zum Berggasthaus Patscheralm, ca. 33km, 1480hm rauf, 1290hm runter
Beginn des Hasentals gleich wieder richtig heavy (wenn ich gewußt hätte was noch kommt) 


Schatzi fährt noch 


Schieben auf langer Rampe, inzwischen 20-24% 


letztes Schiebestück vor Hasenalm, es wird fahrbar 


fahrbarer Teil bis zum Talende, dann gehts links hoch zur Ochsenlenke 


ab da ist wieder schieben angesagt, aber nicht so steil, sogar recht angenehm 


ich mal wieder, Bildmitte, hinterher 


wow, oben ein Stück fahrbar, vor lauter Genuß vergessen den Helm aufzuziehen 


Rückblick von Ochsenlenke 2556m auf Schiebestrecke, Hasental und Zillertaler 


ein Stück weiter Blick hinab auf Fahrweg zum Klammljoch 



der Beginn einer genußvollen Abfahrt bis zum Fahrweg aufs Klammljoch, ca. 600hm, das war spitze  

 

 

 

 

 
Auffahrt zum Klammljoch - mal wieder steile Rampen, dafür nur ca. 300hm 


Klammljochsee kurz vor Joch, ich...in Bildmitte, wo sonst 



E-MTBs am Klammljoch 2295m, hab versucht eins hochzuheben....hab mir beinah auf die Lippen gebissen, geschätzt ca. 25kg leicht 


es eröffnet sich uns wieder ein gigantisches Tal, das Patschertal 

 


Rückblick kurz vor Berggasthaus Patscheralm (Empfehlung) Ende der Mautstrecke, nur noch zu Fuss oder Bike gehts hier weiter


----------



## Mausoline (17. August 2011)

jetzt muss ich mir was einfallen lassen
hab keinen Platz mehr für die Fotos und hab sie schon so klein gemacht


----------



## scylla (17. August 2011)

lad sie doch bei flickr o.ä. hoch

schöner bericht bisher!


----------



## Silvermoon (17. August 2011)

Sehr schöner Bericht, sehr schöne Bilder von eurem Urlaub  
*Und NEIN, du langweilst uns nicht* - ganz im Gegenteil!!!
Ich finde es sehr spannend zu sehen und zu erfahren, wo ihr überall schon rumgekurvt seid 
Bitte mehr davon ....
Kriegt man ja echt richtig fernweh


----------



## Mausoline (17. August 2011)

Das ist mein Ziel
                      euch ein bißchen zu kitzeln


----------



## Martina H. (17. August 2011)

Hey, ihr seid ungefähr da gestartet, wo wir Urlaub gemacht haben - Kirchberg 

... ganz neidisch ich bin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfadfinderin (18. August 2011)

Hey, echt schöner Bericht!
Wir sind das Stangenjoch Ende Juni runter, das war auch eher flüssiger Kuhfladen wie ein Weg. Aber ich denk mir, runter ist das eher nett wie raufzu. Ich fahr zum Wildkogelhaus immer über die Filzenscharte, vielleicht 100hm mehr, dafür mehr fahrbar.
Aber das Klammljoch sieht ja auch echt super aus, da muss ich mal sehen, wir man das in eine nette Runde basteln kann. So bebilderte Anregungen sind doch echt immer wieder schön


----------



## Mausoline (18. August 2011)

Das Klammljoch hoch und runter ist jeweils ausgebauter Schotterweg und viel von Touris frequentiert.

Die Ochsenlenke ist von beiden Seiten als Trail runter gut fahrbar. 
Raufzus vom Ahrntal das Hasental komplett steiler Schotterweg, selten Stücke unter 10%, eher 12-16% und die noch steileren Rampen bis kurz vor Hasenalm, dann flach bis Talende, ab da Schieben, oben ein Stück fahrbar, ca. 400hm. Schymik sagt mit genug Körnern kannst du hochfahren.  
Sonst als schätzungsweise fahrbarer Schotterweg über die Knuttenalm bis zum Abzweig Klammljoch oder vom Patschertal fahrend kommend übers Klammljoch. Vom Abzweig meist Schiebepassage auf zuerst grasigem breitem Karrenweg und dann auf Pfad, ca. 550-600hm bis Ochsenlenke.


----------



## Mausoline (18. August 2011)

4.Tag
vom Berggasthaus Patscheralm über Stallersattel und Antholzertal ins Pustertal nach Toblach, ca. 67km, 950hm hoch, 1365hm runter

Nach zu empfehlender Unterkunft und Verpflegung im Berggasthaus Patscheralm Start im frischen Schatten bergab 


Auf Straße gehts hinauf zum Staller Sattel, angenehme Steigung und oben zeigt sich wieder eine genial schöne Landschaft, hier Rückblick 


hier Blick Richtung Staller Sattel (hinterm Buckel) 


der Staller Sattel 2052m im Hintergrund, davor ein See mit vielen vielen Italienern (fährt man in den italienischen Ferien den Berg hoch, sind die Italiener garantiert schon mit dem Auto da  beim Picknick, Handytelefonieren mit Sack und Pack und Oma )



Blick von oben auf den Antholzer See während des Wartens auf die Abfahrtsviertelstunde vom Sattel, dann Downhill auf Straße mit vielen Kehren. Wanderweg haben wir uns nicht getraut, weil die Italiener überall und in Scharen auftauchen  


Antholzer See, größtenteils Abfahrt das Tal runter auf der Hauptstraße, Radweg beginnt erst viel weiter unten. Das Tal hat nichts, deshalb so schnell wie möglich ins Pustertal und dort den Radweg weiter 


Radweg zwischen Olang und Welsberg 


Ankunft in Toblach ohne Unterkunft, keiner will uns haben für eine Nacht. Wir landen schließlich in Neutoblach (Richtung Cortina) bei einer hängengebliebenen Deutschen und das war top.


----------



## LaCarolina (18. August 2011)

Wunderschöne Bilder
Du bist schuld das ich das jetzt auch machen will


----------



## Mausoline (18. August 2011)

Warten bis zum Schlußsatz


----------



## Bea5 (18. August 2011)

schöne Bilder - super Bericht - erstklassige Kondition !


----------



## Mausoline (18. August 2011)

5.Tag
Toblach über Markinkele (Stonemantrail) nach Sillian, ca. 46km, 1480hm hoch, 1580hm runter (Achtung viele Fotos)

In Toblach bin ich (wir) an unserem eigentlichen Ziel angekommen, in den Stonemantrail einzusteigen. Gesamt wären das über 4000hm und ca. 120km. Da uns die Zeit und vermutlich mir die Kraft nicht für die komplette Runde ausreicht, ebenso das Wetter gewittrig angesagt ist, versuchen wir soviel als möglich zu fahren. Eine weitere Schwierigkeit sind die Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten, meist im Tal und die alle von den Italienern besetzt  - selber schuld wer zu dieser Zeit nach Italy fährt.

Nach heftigem Gewitterregen am Vorabend starten wir auf geteerter Zufahrtsstraße auf der Originalroute die 1500hm zum Markinkele zu erklimmen, unterwegs heute morgen vor allem die Schwammerlsammler           



Ab der Lachwiesenhütte (keine Übernachtung) gehts weiter auf altem Militärweg, etwas grobschottrig aber nicht zu steil 


Nach 100hm Abfahrt treffen wir wieder auf die Stonemanmarkierung grün mit Richtungsanzeige am Steinmännle 


Nochmal ein paar hm extra runter (und nachher wieder rauf) um in der Sylvesteralm den 11Uhr-Kaffee einzunehmen 


danach gehts doch wieder etwas heftiger zur Sache vor allem grober 



Gute Laune 


schöne Dolo-Ausblicke  



noch grober und etwas steiler, ich, in der Bildmitte, hinterher  nur noch ein paar hundert hm 



im Vordergund die heraufgefahrenen, von mir ab ca. der Hälfte geschobenen Kehren, links im Hintergrund der Militärweg im Wald, rechts unten das Silvestertal als Alternative bis zur Silvesteralm



fast oben aber von hinten aus Österreich werden die Wolken immer dunkler  


Markinkele 2545m, Abknipsstation für die Stonemantrophäe



wo  bleibst du? es fängt an zu regnen  also kurz einmal rundum sehen, obergenial, und dann weiter, hoffentlich kein Gewitter 



auf breitem Karrenweg ein bißchen runter, eben, bißle rauf bis zu den nächsten Militärhütten 


was für eine geniale Wegevorausschau  oben an den Hütten rechts in vielen Kehren runter, oberhalb der unteren Alm vorbei auf den unteren Weg treffend 


ab diesen Militärhütten gehts auf Pfad weiter und runter 


viele viele Kehren, alles fahrbar 







weiterhin alles fahrbar, mit dem Rocky, Genuss pur  






später im Wald wirds schmaler und steiler mit bis zu 60-80cm tiefen Rinnen, für uns streckenweise nicht zu fahren 


...und dann wars vorbei, zuerst breiterer Karrenweg, dann supersteiler Schotterweg, dann Teer bis Winnebach 1175m. Wir suchen wieder Unterkunft und sie schicken uns nach Österreich. Also auf dem Radweg nach Sillian, ins Touribüro und gleich ne Unterkunft auf dem Bauernhof gefunden. Mal wieder top erwischt, ältestes Haus im Ort von 1630 und schönstes Zimmer, alle Möbel ca. 100 Jahre alt bemalt, als Bsp. die Zimmertür 


Abendstimmung - Blick in die Lienzer Dolomiten


----------



## Martina H. (19. August 2011)

...schöner Bericht, schöne Bilder 

... ganz neidisch ich bin...

Über so einen AX denke ich auch schon länger nach, weiß aber nicht ob ich das konditionell und fahrtechnisch (Bergabschisser) jemals schaffen würde , aber schön auch, dass es noch andere gibt die auch mal schieben  - das macht Mut


----------



## Mausoline (19. August 2011)

6.Tag
von Sillian zur Sillianer Hütte, 13km, 1350hm hoch, 15hm runter

Wegen der Wettervorhersage und weil wir nicht wissen wie es oben aussieht bzw. zum Fahren ist, ist unser Hauptziel heute die Sillianer Hütte auf 2447m.
Bei schönem Wetter und gutem Himmel Start in Sillian 1100m. Wie am Verhältnis km/hm zu erkennen ist, ist es wieder eine knackige Tour aufwärts, gleich 12-14% 


vorerst gibts keine Wasserstellen mehr, die waren unten auf den ersten 200hm, um Gewicht im Rucksack zu sparen haben wir nur die Trinkflaschen gefüllt  


wer ist heute noch unterwegs...die italienischen Schwammerlsammler  weil es in Österreich keine Einschränkung mehr gibt 


nach ca. 800hm Zwischenstation um 1/2 11 mit Cappuccino + Kaiserschmarrn + Wasserfassen auf der Leckfeldalm 1900m (Übernachtung möglich) 


ein paar wenige hm ab der Alm noch fahren, dann Schieben, die Rampen erreichen Höchstwerte über 25%, zeitweise mach ich alle 20hm eine kurze Verschnaufpause 

 


hier wirds etwas flacher, ein paar Meter fahrbar...wo bin ich?....und wer liegt am See? von der anderen Seite mit der Bahn hochgefahren 


die Abknipsstation Sillianer Hütte für die Stonemantrophäe mit Blick Richtung Pustertal/Innichen, Pfad im Vordergrund führt zur Bergbahnstation Helm 


 und es geht nochmals ein paar hm richtig heavy rauf bis zur Silianer Hütte 


es ist erst ca. 13Uhr, aber wir entschließen uns auf der Hütte zu übernachten, das Wetter sieht nicht gut aus, es geht nach der Hütte gleich nochmal rauf, es geht oben auf dem Kamm weiter und Unterkunft nur im Tal (evtl.) möglich...
kurze Cappuccinopause und Lager beziehen und wir machen uns zu Fuss auf, den Pfad Richtung Demut Passage zu erkunden. Schnell wird für mich klar, das war die richtige Entscheidung, der Pfad geht rauf und runter, Schieben wäre zeitweise angesagt
so laufen wir ca. 1 Std, es tröpfelt kurz mal, dann drehen wir um, hier Blick Richtung Hütte ganz hinten irgendwo hinterm Buckel



5 Min vor der Hütte fängts an zu regnen, zuerst sachte, dann kommt der Regen flach von hinten, meine Hosenbeine und Socken sind nass, aber die die nach uns ankommen sind durch und durch nass. Eine Bikergruppe macht lange Pause auf der Hütte und fährt gegen 18Uhr doch noch weiter  für uns wars die richtige Entscheidung zu bleiben


----------



## scylla (19. August 2011)

deine Bilder werden immer schöner 
Macht richtig Appetit!

Man sieht, dass ihr beiden "bergerfahren" seid! Manchmal ist es wohl klüger, abzubrechen, und nicht die geplante Etappe unbedingt übers Knie brechen zu wollen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## black soul (19. August 2011)

das ist der  hammer. respekt.und die bilder....genial


----------



## Pfadfinderin (19. August 2011)

Sieht echt sehr schön einsam aus, für die Schwammerlsucher dann doch zu weit oben.

Boah,um 1/2 11 schon Kaiserschmarrn, das ist Training im Entwicklungsbereich!   Ich bin ja echt ein Kaiserschmarrn-Fan, aber so früh wär mir das noch zu unverdaulich.
Ja,manchmal ist´s besser, ne Etappe abzukürzen, bevor man im Gewitter oder im starken Regen abfahren muss.


----------



## Mausoline (19. August 2011)

7.Tag     und letzter 
von der Sillianer Hütte abwärts nach Innichen, 22km, 166hm hoch, 1400hm runter



 Über den Wolken muss die Freiheit wohl grenzenlos sein.....



Der Entschluß ist gefasst, wir fahren runter und beenden unsere Tour. Nachts hatte es nochmal richtig gegossen, entsprechende Schutzkleidung für die Abfahrt haben wir dann angezogen 



Für den Downhill haben wir uns den Trail über die Klammbachalm, den wir am Abend vorher begutachten konnten, mit eigener Variante ab der Alm, vorgenommen 


einige Höhenmeter hochschieben... 



und ein Stück am Kamm entlangfahren



bis zum Abzweig



jetzt gehts abwärts







am Hang entlang



ich auch 



Dieser Pfad war eine gute Wahl 



wunderbar



zwischendurch mal kurz schieben oben



es wird ein bißchen schmaler



ins Nichts mit kurzer Schiebepassage bis zum Karrenweg



schwupp, weg war er, da hab ich ihn doch glatt verloren. Plötzlich nur noch Vieh- aber keine Bikespuren mehr im tiefen Matsch, aber unter mir muss die Alm sein, ich hör die Kuhglocken



nach hin und her hab ich sie wieder, den Weg und meinen Schatzi



ab der Klammbachalm für uns weiter auf Wanderweg, normaler Weiterweg auf Schotter und Teer



da wars noch ganz nett, danach gings steil auf Schotter im Wald runter, das sah auf der Karte anders aus 


aber wir sind richtig rausgekommen



Abzweig Burgweg nach Innichen



Burgweg ist als Mountainbikeweg ausgewiesen...ich möcht ihn nicht hochfahren




Das wars...nach 7 Tagen, ca. 290km, ca. 9150hm hoch und ca. 8650hm runter sitzen wir bereits im Zug, der uns von Innichen über den Brenner wieder nach Westendorf zurückbringt, pro Person mit Rad knapp 35 in ca. 5 Stdn.


----------



## Mausoline (19. August 2011)

Schlußwort, Fazit,.......

hiermit hab ich unseren diesjährigen AlpenCross zum 2.Mal genossen 

Seit 2004 sind wir jeden Sommer zwischen 4 und 8 Tagen eine Alpenüberquerung, einmal eine Dolomitenrundtour und einmal eine Graubündentour gefahren. Letztes Jahr waren es nur 3 Einzeltouren im Wallis.
Ich bin immer mein treues Centurion HT gefahren, bin immer ohne Panne durchgekommen, aber die Ansprüche sind gestiegen mit der Erfahrung und dem Können. Diesmal bin ich mit dem Fully gefahren, das ich grade mal 2 Wochen hatte...und es war ein Traum, und wieder keine Panne und keinen Sturz. Über viele Passagen fliegt man nur so drüber und groben Untergrund und Trails zu fahren ist lang nicht mehr so kräfteraubend und daher auch viel entspannter. Zudem bin ich nicht mehr die Jüngste, meine Gelenke werden es hoffentlich danken
 Natürlich gab es auch auf dieser Tour Passagen, wo ich abgestiegen bin, schließlich haben wir 6-7kg Rucksack auf dem Buckel  und Kinder zuhause und morgen will ich auch noch Touren fahren.
Manchmal hab ich gedacht, bist du blöd solche Steigungen hochzufahren und stundenlang zu schieben, hab schon an ein E-Bike gedacht  aber spätestens wenn du oben am Joch oder Pass bist, ist alles vergessen. Der Genuss von oben alles zu überblicken und solche Abfahrten zu fahren ist nicht mit Worten zu beschreiben.

Wir 2 planen unsere Touren zusammen, mit Stanciu, eigenen Karten, Internet und vielen Tipps aus dem Forum. Wenn wir über den Krimmler Tauern gehen, wissen wir, dass wir lange schieben müssen, ich bin langsam berghoch, also brauch ich noch länger. Haben wir 1400hm zur Sillianer Hütte hoch, aber nur 13km Länge, wissen wir, dass die Wege sehr steil sind und sehr anstrengend, d.h. viele Pausen oder früh anfangen zu schieben, um Körner zu sparen. Entsprechend planen wir unsere Etappen, wir sind keine 20 mehr  Dazu kommt in den Bergen früh dran zu sein und das Wetter im Auge zu behalten, etc. etc....
Die Eindrücke und Erfahrungen eines AlpenCross sind enorm. Jeden Tag oder auch mehrmals überschreitest du Landesgrenzen, durchfährst viele verschiedene Vegetationszonen, lernst viele unterschiedliche Menschen kennen, auch bei der Rückfahrt im Zug oder kannst die Überbleibsel und Unsinnigkeiten der Kriege erleben...und noch viel viel mehr.

Jetzt ist gut.
Ich wünsch euch allen schöne Touren und vielleicht könnt ihr was mitnehmen


----------



## Silvermoon (19. August 2011)

*Liebe Mausoline,*

vielen lieben Dank, dass du uns alle hast an deinen Erlebnissen eures AlpenCross hast teilnehmen lassen. Danke für die tollen und eindrucksvollen Bilder, deinen Kommentaren und dein ehrliches Schlusswort, dass dies alles mitunter kein Zuckerschlecken war.
Aber zwischen den Zeilen lese ich den absoluten Spaß, den ihr beide hattet (besonders du mit deinem neuen Fully) und das ihr, trotz aller Anstrengungen, diese Tour total genossen habt 

Glaube, die eine oder andere von uns war im Geiste mit dabei, konnte die Eindrücke fühlen und miterleben. Und sicherlich hast du uns allen so richtig den Sabber in den Mund gelegt, nach dem Motto: Wir wollen da auch mal hin!!! 

Denke, ich schreibe dies nicht nur für mich alleine 

*DANKE!!!!*


----------



## scylla (19. August 2011)

Hallo Mausoline,
ein wirklich sehr schöner Bericht und ein fast noch schöneres Schlusswort! 
Da hast du dich ja ins Zeug gelegt, und es werden sicher einige jetzt "angefixt" sein. Ich bin's in jedem Fall und freu mich nun umso mehr auf die Alpen!


----------



## Mausoline (19. August 2011)

Ich freu mich, dass ich einige von euch inspirieren kann...
und als bester Test für so eine Tour sind 2-3 Tage hintereinander Touren in den Alpen zu fahren 
@scylla
 wo fahrt ihr denn hin?

Übrigens hab ich während der Tour öfters gedacht, ich kann nicht mehr und das ist meine letzte Alpentour, aber...es ging irgendwie immer weiter. Am Samstag dann war aber Schluß, die 160hm fühlten sich an wie das 10-fache  Doch nicht so schlimm, die Dolos sehen mich bestimmt wieder und der Stoneman wird noch zu Ende gefahren 

@silvermoon

...und morgen bei der Technik und am Sonntag viel Spaß und Erfolg


----------



## scylla (19. August 2011)

Bike&Hike rund um Saint Veran


----------



## Silvermoon (20. August 2011)

Mausoline schrieb:


> @silvermoon
> 
> ...und morgen bei der Technik und am Sonntag viel Spaß und Erfolg




... danke schön  werde ich haben, zumindest den Spaß auf alle Fälle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfadfinderin (20. August 2011)

Ja, ein wirklich schöner Bericht mit feinen Bildern!
Bei uns hat´s heuer wetterbedingt leider auch nicht mit dem geplanten Alpencross geklappt, aber wir hoffen dann mal auf nächstes Jahr. Ist halt eine Outdoor-Sportart...


----------



## Schneeflocke (20. August 2011)

Vielen Dank für den Bericht und die tollen Bilder
Genau das richtige um die Vorfreude zu steigern, in 2 Wochen steht die erste Alpencross-Etappe an


----------



## Mausoline (20. August 2011)

Bin ja überhaupt nicht neugierig 
aber was habt ihr für ne Route vor?
damit ich sammeln kann für nächstes Jahr


----------



## Mausoline (20. August 2011)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Ja, ein wirklich schöner Bericht mit feinen Bildern!
> Bei uns hat´s heuer wetterbedingt leider auch nicht mit dem geplanten Alpencross geklappt, aber wir hoffen dann mal auf nächstes Jahr. Ist halt eine Outdoor-Sportart...



Schulferienbedingt fuhren wir leider immer in den italienischen Ferien...aber das Wetter hat meist gepaßt, vielleicht 1 Regentag pro Tour, nur letzten Sommer wars nix, aber da hatte ich auch nur ne Woche Urlaub und nur einzelne Touren geplant.
Du wirst dann bestimmt jetzt öfters Wochenendtrips einwerfen, oder


----------



## Mausoline (20. August 2011)

scylla schrieb:


> Bike&Hike rund um Saint Veran



Da wirst du doch hoffentlich auch ein paar Bildchen zeigen


----------



## Pfadfinderin (22. August 2011)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Du wirst dann bestimmt jetzt öfters Wochenendtrips einwerfen, oder


Durch die Nähe zu den Alpen sind wir eh jedes WE dort zum Biken. Aber die Voralpen können halt das hochalpine Erlebnis wie bei einem Alpencross leider nicht ersetzen. Jetzt im September ist erstmal Umzug dran, evtl. gibt´s dann im Oktober nochmal einen Bikeurlaub.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schneeflocke (22. August 2011)

Ich mache die "Weichei-Variante", eine geführte Tour;-) Die Strecke bin ich letztes Jahr schon gefahren und fand sie (bis aufs Wetter) klasse:
Bruneck - Trento (über Kronplatz nach St. Vigil; über Heiligkreuz nach St. Kassian, über Bindelweg und Bikeparkstrecke nach Canazei (diesesmal bitte ohne Nieselregen, Seitenwind und Nebelschwaden, dafür mit Blick auf Marmolata!), ein Stück E5, Karerpass, Obereggen; ums Weißhorn rum, stückweise auf E5, nach Truden, auf und ab, z.T. E5 (?) nach Trento)
Hinterher geht es dann nach Saalbach zum Relaxen und "Flowbiken";-)


----------



## Schneeflocke (22. August 2011)

Ich möchte mich nochmal bedanken: für den tollen Bericht mit den vielen Bildern, der so richtig die Begeisterung fürs Biken rüberbringt (ohne "Rumgepose") und zeigt, dass es keine Schande ist, das Bike auch mal zu schieben


----------



## Limbacher71 (23. August 2011)

Auch ich möchte Dir danken für den tollen Bericht.
Vor allem die Bilder vom Wildkogel haben mir sehr gefallen, da ich die Gegend eigentlich nur in weiss kenne 

Neukirchen ist unsere Partnergemeinde und ich bin da eigentlich einmal im jahr zum Ski fahren, naja dieses Jahr nicht, da mein Kreuzband das noch nicht so mag, aber kommt wieder.

Eigentlich wollte ich mit einem Freund deswegen dieses Jahr für 4 Tage zum biken nach Neukirchen, aber durch einen Jobwechsel bei ihm hat das auch nicht geklappt.

Aber was nicht ist


----------



## Frau Rauscher (23. August 2011)

schöne Bilder, schöne Tour! 
Ich sortiere gerade die Bilder von unserem AlpenX und kann dann auch mal ein paar zeigen... Es war jetzt meine 2. Tour, aber ich glaube das macht irgendwie süchtig


----------



## Lyndwyn (23. August 2011)

scylla schrieb:


> Hallo Mausoline,
> ein wirklich sehr schöner Bericht und ein fast noch schöneres Schlusswort!
> Da hast du dich ja ins Zeug gelegt, und es werden sicher einige jetzt "angefixt" sein.



Vielen Dank dafür, dass du deine Eindrücke mit uns geteilt hast. Ich bin immer noch ganz beeindruckt.  Und - wie scylla schon vermutet hat - "angefixt". Momentan liegt ein Alpencross zwar noch weit jenseits meines Könnens, aber in zwei oder drei Jahren sieht das vielleicht schon anders aus


----------



## Pfadfinderin (23. August 2011)

Limbacher71 schrieb:


> Eigentlich wollte ich mit einem Freund deswegen dieses Jahr für 4 Tage zum biken nach Neukirchen, aber durch einen Jobwechsel bei ihm hat das auch nicht geklappt.
> 
> Aber was nicht ist



Das solltest du unbedingt nachholen! Der Wildkogel ist echt super!   
Wenn du wenig Zeit hast, kann man ihn auch super in eine 2-Tagestour einbauen: www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.82713.html


----------



## swe68 (23. August 2011)

Schöner Bericht 
Habe gerne gelesen und die Bilder genossen!


----------



## Mausoline (23. August 2011)

dass der Bericht euch gefällt. Zu bemerken ist noch, dass es keine Standardtour war, d.h. auch keine Anfängertour. Ich wollte dann doch mal ein paar Bildchen zeigen von Wegen, wo nicht jeder hinkommt, ääh auf manchen Wegen waren dann doch viele....   Italiener

@Schneeflocke
deine "Weichei-Variante" intressiert mich aber. Kannst du mir ne nähere Routenbeschreibung zukommen lassen, es gibt dort noch ein paar Strecken, die wir noch nicht gefahren sind...und ob die Schweiz nächstes Jahr billiger wird
ach, es gibt noch soooo viele schöne Ecken 






Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> ... kann man ihn auch super in eine 2-Tagestour einbauen: www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.82713.html



Filzenscharte hab ich jetzt auch nachgeschaut, hatten wir nicht im Programm, da wir diese Etappe vom Stanciu übernommen haben...
aber da wir bestimmt wieder nach Westendorf oder in den Kaiser kommen (eine liebe Freundin wohnt jetzt dort und wir haben eine günstige gute Privatunterkunft gefunden) stehen dort jetzt noch weitere Touren an, z.Bsp. zum Einfahren für die nächste Tour nächstes Jahr


----------



## Pfadfinderin (24. August 2011)

Die Filzenscharte ist sicher der bequemere Weg um auf den Wildkogel zu kommen wie das Stangenjoch. Wobei man auch da ne Ecke schieben muss, da geht´s mal ein Stückerl unterm Skilift hoch. Da es aber echt sacksteil ist und auch nur ca. 150hm, ist man einigermaßen schnell oben und das Wildkogelhaus nimmer weit.
Über das Stangenjoch ist ja schon hart, wenn man dann mit dem Schnaps von der Baumgartenalm im Bauch noch den steilen Forstweg hoch muss ;-) Aber als 2-Tagestour runter zu macht auch das Stangenjoch Spaß.


----------



## Schneeflocke (25. August 2011)

> @Schneeflocke
> deine "Weichei-Variante" intressiert mich aber. Kannst du mir ne nähere Routenbeschreibung zukommen lassen, es gibt dort noch ein paar Strecken, die wir noch nicht gefahren sind...und ob die Schweiz nächstes Jahr billiger wird
> ach, es gibt noch soooo viele schöne Ecken



Klar, kann ich nach der Tour gerne machen.

Ich hätte noch eine Frage: wann habt ihr mit eurer Tourplanung angefangen? In so einer Tour steckt doch bestimmt ganz schön viel Zeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (25. August 2011)

Schneeflocke schrieb:


> ...Ich hätte noch eine Frage: wann habt ihr mit eurer Tourplanung angefangen? In so einer Tour steckt doch bestimmt ganz schön viel Zeit.



ooh...diese Mal haben wir es lange hinausgeschoben, da wir uns nicht einig waren ob wir eine Schweizrunde machen oder mal nen AX weiter östlich, zentral haben wir alle (fast) Übergänge gemacht. Da war dann zur Auswahl Großglockner, Birnlücke oder Krimmler und irgendwie wollt ich am Schluß in die Dolos und irgendwie hatten die Touren dann zu viele Etappen und die Übergänge soviel Asphalt und wir brauchten Bahnanschluß zum Zurückfahren  Und dann wars glaub ich so 4 Wochen vor Start, oder weniger? dann kam mir der Stonemantrail als Schluß in den Sinn und so 2 Wochen vorher wars klar, dass wir über den Krimmler gehen. Dann Lektüre von Stanciu bis Bike-Zeitung von 2006 durchwälzen und schließlich in der letzten Woche übers Forum Feinarbeit und Schlußetappen zusammenstellen. Mit Karten der Alpen sind wir sowieso großzügig eingedeckt, im Internet gibts inzwischen auch Brauchbares (zum Planen) und da diesmal einige Übergänge dabei waren, ohne große "Abzweigmöglichkeit" wars auch nicht schlimm, dass ein paar Kartenstreckenabschnitte fehlten. Ich bemerke: Wir sind Gebirgs und Hochgebirgserfahren und wissen, wo wir uns bewegen! Zum Test hatten wir zum ersten Mal ein GPS-Gerät dabei, ohne Funktionskenntnis von uns beiden, ohne Tourdaten, wir konnten lediglich einen Großteil der Tour auf der gespeicherten Karte nachvollziehen. Übrigens haben wir nach GPS-Aufzeichnung noch 500hm mehr überwunden 
Aber eigentlich geht die Tourenplanung noch während der Tour los  oder spätestens daheim, wenn man liest, wo die anderen unterwegs waren.
Die ersten Touren ab 2004 waren noch viel aufwendiger zum Planen, es gab ein paar Bücher, kein GPS, noch keine Kenntnis vom Forum und noch nicht so viele Infos im Internet. Da haben wir Ende Winter angefangen, ein paar Wochen vor Start waren die Planungen dann auch beendet.


----------



## Schneeflocke (25. August 2011)

Eure Tourfindung hört sich interessant an und eure Route finde ich toll Das ist schon was anderes wie der  "Klassiker" an den Gardasee Es kommt mir auch bekannt vor, dass man mehrere Abschnitte hat, die man unbedingt fahren möchte und dann versucht man zu kombinieren, und hat plötzlich noch viele andere Ideen und dann wird die Tour ganz anders wie am Anfang gedacht. Und in Gedanken ist man schon bei der Planung der übernächsten Tour...
Habe da auch schon so ein paar Ideen für nächstes Jahr Mal schauen wie sich der Franken entwickelt. Die Strecke St. Maria-Val Mora-Livigno-St. Moritz wäre schon mal wieder echt klasse, oder doch lieber weiter östlicher, so wie ihr, Dolomiten sind auch sehr schön oder Ankunft am Gardasee? Es gibt so viele schöne Sachen, da sollte man eigentlich echt mehr Urlaub bekommen


----------



## Hummelbrumm (25. August 2011)

Kann mich meinen Vorrednern nur anschliessen.
Toller Bericht und super schöne Bilder!

Auf das Panorama wird man echt neidisch.


----------



## LaCarolina (26. August 2011)

Wunderschöner Bericht . Hat grosse Lust aufs Nachmachen erweckt, werd mich mal mit dem Thema auseinandersetzen, wie, wo und wann ich das machen kann


----------



## HiFi XS (26. August 2011)

Bin auch erst heute dazu gekommen. Tolles Bericht! Danke!


----------



## fissenid (2. Februar 2016)

HallO!

gibt es eine GPX Datei zu der Tour?
Danke


----------



## Mausoline (2. Februar 2016)

Jein
wir haben da nur ne Alpenvereinskarte aufm Garmin gehabt und glaub ich  das Garmin nicht immer on gehabt.

Die Strecke könnt ich aber so auf der Karte nachfahren bzw. die einzelnen Etappen findest du bestimmt bei GPSies, z.B. http://www.gpsies.com/trackList.do

Wenn du was bestimmtes wissen willst, fragen


----------

